# Hello from Germany! (=



## MAC*alicious (Aug 5, 2008)

*Hi Girls 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I'm a 21 year old MAC addicted from Germany 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Thats the reason for my not so perfect english, i'm sorry but i think we can understand each other! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



This homepage is sooooo beautiful! I love the tutorials and i will make some pictures of my make up styles and show you!

Have a good time and many greets *


----------



## ooshkey (Aug 5, 2008)

Hi,

Welcome!

I'm an American that lives in Germany.  I am in Kaiserslautern, which is about 45 minutes away from Frankfurt.  

Cendy


----------



## SparklingWaves (Aug 5, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## MAC*alicious (Aug 5, 2008)

thanks for the answers! (=

oh cendy thats cool, I'm about 40 minutes to frankfurt but i live in a very little town and the next really big city is frankfurt. do you know gießen? thats very near to me.

many greets elina*


----------



## msmack (Aug 5, 2008)

Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## aleksis210 (Aug 5, 2008)




----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Aug 6, 2008)




----------



## glam8babe (Aug 6, 2008)

welcome


----------



## ooshkey (Aug 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC*alicious* 

 
_thanks for the answers! (=

oh cendy thats cool, I'm about 40 minutes to frankfurt but i live in a very little town and the next really big city is frankfurt. do you know gießen? thats very near to me.

many greets elina*_

 

I've never been there before.  The only time that I'm close to Frankfurt is to deal with the airport.  Maybe it is something I should look into.


----------



## melliquor (Aug 8, 2008)

Welcome.


----------



## Susanne (Aug 8, 2008)

Und viel Spaß beim Stöbern und Entdecken


----------



## MAC*alicious (Aug 11, 2008)

Frankfurt is a really cool city, a little bit manhattan in germany 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




thanks every one for the welcomes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





oh ich lese was deutsches juhuuu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 vielen dank susanne, hier kommt man echt nicht aus dem stöbern raus, das ist der wahnsinn!


----------



## Bluebell (Aug 11, 2008)

Herzlich Willkommen


----------



## lovebuggyboo (Aug 26, 2008)

Hallo !


----------

